# Looking for friends from the QE



## smartmart (May 31, 2014)

Hi my name is Martin and I worked on the QE from 1965 until 1968 when I transferred to the QE2 for a short time before leaving the Merchant Navy.
Does anyone know Peter Crease who was a student cook in 1966 or the Ex fish cook ( Scottish ) who I worked for in my early days on the QE. Love to just find out how they are and maybe if they ever come to Thailand where I live in retirement meet up. I am as I said retired and in a few days time will be 67 and would assume them to be a similar age.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Martin *and welcome to *SN* from an ex QE engineer. Bon voyage.


----------



## smartmart (May 31, 2014)

Greeting to you as well. Good old days on the QE were they not. It was hot in the kitchens but working in the engine room must have made working in the kitchens feel like a cool place.
Anyway thanks for your response
Martin


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Martin* At least it was not as hectic as the kitchens.


----------



## CadenceAlex (Jun 19, 2018)

My Grandad was an engineer on the QE, Les Marguerie


----------

